# Help with Jewel Jar, Gem Jar and Crown Jars



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, if any of you could help me date this Jewel Jar and give me an idea of its value, that would be great.  I picked it up for less than $1 at a thrift store.  I'm not sure if it has the proper glass insert.


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

And the bottom...


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

The top...


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the "Improved Gem Jar" Made in Canada.  I do not have the lid.


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

The bottom...


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

The top...


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

This the Imperial Pint Crown Jar.  This one looks like it's never been used.


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

The bottom...


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

The top...


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the other Crown Jar.


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

The bottom...


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

The top...


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry for all the posts.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Bixel (Feb 3, 2011)

All the jars you pictured do not look overly valuable to me. I am no jar expert, but see alot of those types of jars in my travels. The Jewel look like the best jar to me, but they are only worth about 5 bucks as well. The Crowns are fairly new, and do not have any odd colours so retain no big value either.


----------



## infoseeker (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the response, Kyle.  The Jewel jar is my favourite.  I've seen quite a few Crown jars, so you're probably right.  I have a green Lynchburg insulator.  Do you know anything about those?


----------



## coreya (Feb 4, 2011)

The jewel jar is # 1327 in the red book 9 listed at 10-15 however the lid does not look original. The improved gem looks like # 1094 at 2-3 but cant tell for sure. The crown imperial pts can be good but I have to do some more looking later.


----------



## coreya (Feb 4, 2011)

ok done with my busy work for the wife, the crown pt imperial is # 696-2 in red book 9 and looks complete with lid at 5-10, The made in canada crown is very common and is red book #695 at 2-4 and looks complete. hope this helps


----------



## towhead (Feb 4, 2011)

Kristin- I'm not too familiar with insulators, but maybe you could find yours here, and then maybe the insulator people could help you.  -Julie                    P.S   If you find it, maybe you could start a new post with lynchburg insulator in the title.  Hope this helps.

http://www.lynchburginsulators.info/


----------

